# Wild Bee Orchids



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I have heard that these guys are quite rare up north. There is a site close to where I live, where there is a very strong population. I have visited the site for the past 7 or so years and always went to see some of the more commoner species of orchid (Marsh, Common Spotted and Pyramid). I had heard rumors of other sites close to the one that I regularly visit that host bee orchids. After visiting those sites countless times I came to no avail. Until 2 years ago, at the site that I regularly visit I found two flowering plants!! I was over the moon. I had heard that they can be dormant for up to 3 years, so I wasn't expecting anything the next year. That was until I found 7 plants at the site last year! And it gets better, this year I counted an amazing 23 plants!! All of them were roughly within a 150 meter radius of each other. I go there at least twice a week walking my dog or jogging, even though it is a large area, I have managed to survey it quite well.
I am guessing that they are a new population as I the 5 years I had been previously visiting the site I hadn't seen any, and that amount of time extends the dormant phase they can remain in - or so I have read. Although, I also read that they are slow growing, so could it be possible for them to establish in such large numbers in such a small time frame? Reading that they are on the decline in a lot of places, it is nice to think that a new population can establish, and grow on such a large scale in such little time! 
I had read about bee orchids when I was younger, and along with native carnivorous plants (which I still haven't seen any wilds ones as of yet) they were a plant that I had always wanted to see. Never would I have imagined to find this many literally on my doorstep. 

Here is a picture of one I saw last year. This year, by the time I went to take photos, they had all died back or the flowers were wilted and not very photogenic. 



I cannot wait to see how many pop up next summer. When they do I shall try to get a picture of a few of them : victory:


----------

